
NYISOToolkit: Tracking New York's power sector decarbonization status - m4rz910
https://github.com/m4rz910/NYISOToolkit
======
m4rz910
The CLCPA goals require New York to get 70% of its energy from renewable
sources by 2030 and 100% carbon-free sources by 2040. As part of my master's
thesis research, I created a module for tracking the progress toward achieving
these goals. Check it out and share your thoughts on how to improve this tool!

